# How to fix this plywood edge?



## PharmD (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey all - very new to woodworking and I am building my first project. It's a front facing bookshelf for my son's room. I don't have a table saw yet, so I had Home Depot do some cutting for me. There is one piece of plywood shown in the picture that has some splintering on the edge (sorry for the crappy cellphone pic - I was in a hurry). What's the best way to go about fixing it?










Thanks!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi - Unfortunately, that's a pretty normal result of my own home depot cuts. They use a crappy blade on their panel saw and run it far past it's natural life. 
You said you didn't have a table saw but didn't say what you did have. I assume it is a paint project because that looks like construction grade plywood. About all I can suggest, given the information, is some wood filler and a lot of sandpaper.


----------



## PharmD (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion...that's what I was thinking. This is definitely a paint project - starting with an easy one. The only tool I have for cutting now is a bosch jig saw. Picking up some extra shifts in January in hopes of adding to my tool collection.

Here's what I am building: http://ana-white.com/2011/10/book-or-magazine-ladder-shelf


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You may be able to use glue on some of the splinters, but as JSchaben said, many will be easier to remove and then use a decent wood filler, or bondo.

I like the Timbermate products. Easy to use, almost no odor, and the product does not go off in the container.

You likely need the wood filler for the knot holes.

http://www.woodcraft.com/search2/search.aspx?query=timbermate wood filler


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

From the size, it looks like you plan to use that piece as edging to hide the plys. Might I suggest that you glue the side you've shown us to the edge thereby hiding it from view and once its in place and the glue has dried, sand the area down to prevent someone getting splinters should they rub their hand over that spot.?


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Since you're new to wood working and you're using plywood in your project, let me introduce you to a product you might have overlooked in your local Home Depot. Plywood comes in many grades and species, but all have ugly layered edges. You can purchase a roll of iron on veneer to make your plywood look like a solid piece of wood. This roll of veneer has glue on the backside and using a household iron, the glue is heated and melted on the edges. The trick is to have the edge overlap just a bit on both surfaces of the plywood and take a sharp chisel and shave the excess off. Use the backside (flat side) of the chisel flat on the plywood surface and shave off the excess. 

Welcome to woodworking and don't be afraid to ask questions. This site is full of good advise and friendly folks. Sometimes you'll get different answers and all will be correct. In that situation, you'll need to discover which method works best for you. Have fun!


----------



## jeffsw6 (Nov 24, 2012)

PharmD said:


> Thanks for the suggestion...that's what I was thinking. This is definitely a paint project - starting with an easy one. The only tool I have for cutting now is a bosch jig saw. Picking up some extra shifts in January in hopes of adding to my tool collection.


Try the jig saw out on a test piece and make sure it is going to produce satisfactory cuts. Remember there are several kinds of blades for jig saws. The ones with more teeth will generally result in a cleaner cut. Fresh, sharp blades will obviously tear out less than dull blades.

I don't think a jig saw is really the best type of saw for what you are doing. It can probably work but it will be more time-consuming.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If the parts are shelves you could trim the edge off with a circular saw with a straight edge and put screen molding on the edge of the plywood. This would cover up the plywood edge and make it more decorative too.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you have to cut wood or plywood with a jig saw, blades are available that cut on the up stroke or down stroke. Your best cut would be when the teeth of the blade cut into the best side. IOW, when the blade is in the saw, and the teeth point towards the saw base, it's an upcutting blade. With that blade, the good side of the wood/plywood should be down.

As for fill for the surface, loose splinters should be removed. Voids can be filled with a variety of products, such as Bondo, Durham's Rock hard, or even a good spackle will work. I like *Synkoloids*.

For the plywood edges, as suggested an iron on veneer wood tape works well. I suggest using a mill file to remove the overhang. Use the file almost flat and rasp off the overhang with short push strokes. The remaining edge can be filed smooth.

Or you can buy as suggested a* screen moulding* which is a very thin solid wood trim moulding with eased edges on one side only, square on the other. It's about ¼" thick, and can be applied easily with glue and clamps, or solvent based contact cement.









 







.


----------

